# Mahindra 1815 Front Tire Question



## Racer_X (Dec 14, 2015)

My front tires are finished...worn out, cracking, just about falling apart. They are Titan HD 2000 II 20X8.00-10 and run $190 a tire. The local Titan dealer told me that instead of getting the Titans, I should try Carlisle Track Chief tires 20X8.00-10... same tread pattern, width and diameter as the Titans but the price is only $89 each. Now the local dealer is actually a chain car tire dealer (Les Schuab) so I don't know how much they actually know about tractor tires. Are the Titans THAT much better or is there some other reason they are twice the price? Should I stick with the Titans or keep the money? Any help/opinions? Thanks!


----------

